# Anyone Running Carlisle x-trac Tires



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

If so, how do you like them? Traction, Wear , installation? I want to go from a 4 to 5 inch width, but the Carlisle site states I need a 3.5 width rim rather than 3.25 that I have. Anyone mounted a wider tire on the same rim without problems?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry but I can't help. Hopefully someone will chime in soon. I don't believe I've seen any tire questions on here before. Most of the mods are impeller kits, lights, and pulley changes.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I swapped old turf type 4.10-350-6NHS tires to X-trac 13x5.00- 6NHS on '79 Ariens rims. I have not run them yet, still playing around with a motor mount plate to fit new power supply I can tell you I will likely pay someone next swap. The bead structure on X-trac is very strong. I have a HF small tire changer kit that I've used on lawn tractor tires with great success, Carlisle brand tires too. These x-tracs were tuff little buggers. My rims were bead blasted and repainted and were smooth as a babies bottom too. Perhaps 8" and bigger are that much easier.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you swapping the tires on the blower in your signature? If so I would look on your local CL for a set mounted on wheels. They show up a lot around here especially the pinned hub to axle type, bolt mount not so much.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

On my 1971 Ariens, I am running the Carlise (13 X 4.0 - 6) with tubes. These are an excellent tire for our machines. They are such an improvement over the original Goodyear tire. They have great traction. As far as wear, they have only been on for about five years so I can not really say, but I am sure that they will last my lifetime.  I really do not see why you would need to go any wider. I keep them at about 18 LBS.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes , these tires are for the blower in my Sig. They are Snow Traks 4.10 x 6 that have the Snow Hog lug pattern. I can't find them easily online, probably an off brand and why they are cracking at the tread -That and the hard last winter. The wheels are bolt on, so not many on CL here.

I figured if I could go a little wider to 13-5 x 6 without problems with my 3.25 rim, they might give more traction and last longer. I'd don't how much better they will be but, I can't have leaks , rim slip or install problems. I'll be using 12 inch motorcycle tire irons for the install.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

The x trac are great tires. I just switchedy 73 ariens from a 6 wheels inch to the 8 inch wheels. Check Summit Racing for the tires. They had the best pricing for the Carlise X-trac. People are using these tire on atv and dirt bikes. If you want a bigger rim check for the Snapper Rear Engine Riders on CL. They have the same bolt pattern. Also many tire shops wont install small tire amd wheel combo. I tried Bennys,Firestone,Pep Boys,and a few others. Here is a few tips I've learned from my installs. Soak the tire in hot water. Lube the edges of rim and tires with dish soap. Use three stong long flat head screw drivers and two people. One to hold screw druvers in place while the other person pries the other two. Also i found that hair spray (aqua net) works great as a bead sealant. As for setting the bead. I won't say how to do it on here nut you can YouTube Red tire bead seal.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ditto what quilateen said. Summit racing has the best price and they ship the tires with air pillows inside them so they're not smooshed. On a previous snowblower I used Kenda Polar Tracs from Northern Tool. Price was right, but they came smooshed with no packaging.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just use tubes and then you don't have to worry about leaks or sealing beads.


----------



## abycat (Nov 26, 2014)

I got them on mine. band new ones. They work great on any surface I've been on. Don't know the exact size off hand though. I thought I would have to put a chain or two on but not even close.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have them. They came on our 2004 Troybilt Storm 1030. They r the original tires w/o tubes. Not dry rotting yet. Only issue with traction is on ice. I have used the machine on black top, concrete and grass. It's a nice, narrow, deep tread. I recommend this tire. The knobbies are high and would lend to studding instead of chains.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you know the size ?


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes. 4.80 - 8NHS


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Got some new shoes for my old girl for Christmas...


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I LOVE that oil drain you have on your machine. Something I might have to do meself


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Tim! It works great, I take the plug out and put long extension so it comes out past the tire then open the valve. No more mess...


----------

